# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Δικτυακά] μεταφορα δεδομενων με σημα

## chrisrer

Καλησπέρα παίδες
θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν γίνεται μεταφορά δεδομένων μέσω σήματος...παράδειγμα  δίκτυο υπολογιστών με ethernet και μεταφορά δεδομένων σε άλλο δίκτυο  υπολογιστών με καλώδιο τηλεφώνου μέσο σήματος........έχω βρει ένα τέτοιο  μηχάνημα αλλά είναι πανάκριβο...η ερώτηση μου είναι γίνεται αυτή η  διαδικασία μέσω 2 ρουτερ? η αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

υστερόγραφο....όλη αυτή η διαδικασία θα γίνει τοπικά και όχι με κάποιον provider

----------


## mikemtb73

Έγραψες στο hlektronika.gr
Γράφεις και εδω..
Εδώ είναι για επισκευές. Μονο. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## error

Aν και το νημα εδω είναι για επισκευές.... για το πρόβλημά σου ολα καθορίζονται από την ταχύτητα που χρειάζεσαι...και την απόσταση.... (μετά παμε και σε εμπόδια )

----------


## chrisrer

> Aν και το νημα εδω είναι για επισκευές.... για το πρόβλημά σου ολα καθορίζονται από την ταχύτητα που χρειάζεσαι...και την απόσταση.... (μετά παμε και σε εμπόδια )


παιδια συγνωμη θα διαγραψω το post

----------


## error

Δεν ξέρω αν εχουν πρόβλημα οι mod. αλλά αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε νομίζω τιμή μας... αυτό υπηρετεί ολη η σελίδα...βοηθάει ο καθένας με ότι μπορεί τ

----------


## chrisrer

> Δεν ξέρω αν εχουν πρόβλημα οι mod. αλλά αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε νομίζω τιμή μας... αυτό υπηρετεί ολη η σελίδα...βοηθάει ο καθένας με ότι μπορεί τ


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ , εχουμε ενα γραφειο 10 υπολογιστων τοπικο δικτυο και θελουμε να  μεταφερουμε τα δεδομενα σε ενα αλλο γραφειο 20 υπολογιστων τοπικα και  ενσυρματα αποστασης 4 χιλιομετρων , εδω ερχεται αυτη η συσκευη https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Telesi.../dp/B002J1TGYO που  συνδεεται με ethernet απο το switch των υπολογιστων και το μετατρεπει σε  σημα μεσω τηλεφωνικου καλωδιου ως την επιλογη master στην αλλη συσκευη  που ειναι σε αποσταση 4 χιλιομετρων ως slave , λαμβανει η συσκευη slave  το σημα και το μετατρεπει σε δεδομενα και το διαμοιραζει στο δικτυο των  υπολογιστων μεσω switch.........Τωρα αυτο που θελω να καταλαβω να  πειραματιστω ειναι οτι εφοσον εχουμε ενα modem-router το οποιο διαθετει  τηλεφωνικη γραμμη που συνδεεται στον isp μεσω σηματος για να εχουμε  ιντερνετ σπιτι μας (στην ουσια τι κανει ενα ειδος κλησης στον isp) ετσι  ωστε να γινει επιβαιαβεωση οτι ειμαστε συνρομητης για να μας δωσει  ιντερνετ, να φτιαξουμε εμεις τοπικα με καποιο τροπο 2 ρουτερ σε μαστερ  και σλαβε και να επικοινωνουνε τοπικα μεσω τηλεφωνικης γραμμης.....θελω  να πιστευω οτι εγινα ποιο ξεκαθαρος

----------


## glamor

καλησπέρα
δεν θα προτείνω την λυση που ανάφερες και μαλλον δεν κανει για σενα (https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Telesi.../dp/B002J1TGYO)
 διότι αφορά για επέκταση υπάρχον vdsl
στην δικιά σου περίπτωση θέλεις να ενώσεις 2 ξεχωριστά δίκτυα σε ένα.
1) σχετικά φτηνή λύση αλλά υπάρχει προϋπόθεση
    εάν τα 2 γραφεία βλέπονται μεταξύ τους μπορείς να κάνεις ζεύξης με 2 AP κατά προτίμηση 5Ghz (για λιγότερα παράσιτα) tp cpe510
2) με χρήση vpn δηλ και τα 2 γραφεία έχουν σύνδεση με vdsl (ιντερνετ) ξεχωριστά αλλά με χρήση vpn με κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις μέσα στο ρουτερ μπορείς να συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους

----------


## chrisrer

> καλησπέρα
> δεν θα προτείνω την λυση που ανάφερες και μαλλον δεν κανει για σενα (https://www.amazon.com/Allied-Telesi.../dp/B002J1TGYO)
>  διότι αφορά για επέκταση υπάρχον vdsl
> στην δικιά σου περίπτωση θέλεις να ενώσεις 2 ξεχωριστά δίκτυα σε ένα.
> 1) σχετικά φτηνή λύση αλλά υπάρχει προϋπόθεση
>     εάν τα 2 γραφεία βλέπονται μεταξύ τους μπορείς να κάνεις ζεύξης με 2 AP κατά προτίμηση 5gz (για λιγότερα παράσιτα) tp cpe510


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα θελω να πειραματιστω ενσυρματα και αν γινεται με 2 ρουτερ αυτη η δουλεια με καποιο τροπο

----------


## glamor

με λίγο διάβασμα όλα γίνονται
ξεκίνα από εκει www.adslgr.com

----------


## chrisrer

> με λίγο διάβασμα όλα γίνονται
> ξεκίνα από εκει www.adslgr.com


Ευχαριστω το ξερω αυτο το αρθρο αλλα οπως ανεφερα ολα αυτο ειναι τοπικα ξεχναμε providers ξεχναμε wifi απλα 2 συσκευες ρουτερ με μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη αποστασης 3 χιλιομετρων που την εχουμε τραβηξει εμεις και να το κανουμε ετσι δλδ την δουλεια που κανει η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη που παραθεσα ποιο πανω

----------


## glamor

> Ευχαριστω το ξερω αυτο το αρθρο αλλα οπως ανεφερα ολα αυτο ειναι τοπικα ξεχναμε providers ξεχναμε wifi απλα 2 συσκευες ρουτερ με μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη αποστασης 3 χιλιομετρων που την εχουμε τραβηξει εμεις και να το κανουμε ετσι δλδ την δουλεια που κανει η συγκεκριμενη συσκευη που παραθεσα ποιο πανω


και πάλι σας ανάφερα ότι δεν σου κάνει διότι επεκτείνει την υπάρχουσα vdsl γραμμή  δηλ δεν μπορείς να έχεις 1 γραμμή vdsl σε 2 ξεχωριστά σημεία ταυτόχρονο για χρηση ιντερνετ διότι το vdsl θα κουμπώσει σε ένα μοναδικό modem -> router (συνήθως είναι μια συσκευή απλά το αναφέρω για να καταλάβεις)
πρώτα απ'ολα έχεις να διανύσεις μεγάλη απόσταση που (4km) και είναι αδύνατο να συνδέσεις με απλό καλώδιο (erthenet) οπότε έχεις 3 λυσεις
είτε βάζεις οπτική ινα (κοστίζει αρκετά), και 2 λύσεις που ανάφερα παραπάνω.
η καλύτερη λύση δυστυχώς είναι ασύρματη ζεύξης άλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι εμπόδια έχεις (κτίρια, βουνά)

----------


## chrisrer

> και πάλι σας ανάφερα ότι δεν σου κάνει διότι επεκτείνει την υπάρχουσα vdsl γραμμή  δηλ δεν μπορείς να έχεις 1 γραμμή vdsl σε 2 ξεχωριστά σημεία ταυτόχρονο για χρηση ιντερνετ διότι το vdsl θα κουμπώσει σε ένα μοναδικό modem -> router (συνήθως είναι μια συσκευή απλά το αναφέρω για να καταλάβεις)
> πρώτα απ'ολα έχεις να διανύσεις μεγάλη απόσταση που (4km) και είναι αδύνατο να συνδέσεις με απλό καλώδιο (erthenet) οπότε έχεις 3 λυσεις
> είτε βάζεις οπτική ινα (κοστίζει αρκετά), και 2 λύσεις που ανάφερα παραπάνω.
> η καλύτερη λύση δυστυχώς είναι ασύρματη ζεύξης άλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι εμπόδια έχεις (κτίρια, βουνά)


πετρο δεν επεκτεινει γραμμη ethernet αλλα τηλεφωνου δεν επεκτεινει μονο ιντερνετ αλλα ολο το δικτυο....δςσε λιγο βαση τι γραφω

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτό που παραθέτεις είναι έως 3km.
Πέρα από αυτό υπάρχουν πολλοί περιορισμοι όπως ο τρόπος εγκαταστάσης η υγρασία κλπ τα οποία θα δημιουργούν πολλά προβλήματα.
Επίσης δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση απ' το 2009 δεν υπάρχουν αξιολογήσεις;να δούμε τελικά δουλεύει η όχι;

----------


## chrisrer

> Αυτό που παραθέτεις είναι έως 3km.
> Πέρα από αυτό υπάρχουν πολλοί περιορισμοι όπως ο τρόπος εγκαταστάσης η υγρασία κλπ τα οποία θα δημιουργούν πολλά προβλήματα.
> Επίσης δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση απ' το 2009 δεν υπάρχουν αξιολογήσεις;να δούμε τελικά δουλεύει η όχι;


Καλημερα Βασιλη, κοιτα επιμενω στο ενσυρματο γιατι ας πουμε οτι ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιρειας/οργανισμου , θα μπορουσαμε  να βαλουμε 2 τερατακια wifi κεραιουλες και να τελειωνε το μουχαμπετι, οπως και δεν υπαρχει ιντερνετ για να κανεις μεσω αλλον ενεργειων , ειναι καθαρα lan ολο το δικτυο και χρησημοποιουν αυτη την συσκευη οπως πολυ καλα ειπες στα 3 χιλιομετρα γιατι ενα κομματι του οργανισμου ειναι σε αυτη την αποσταση.....Η εγκατασταση της ανεξαρτητης τοπικης τηλεφωνικης γραμμης εγινε με μονοση και υπογεια για υγρασιες κλπ και δουλευει μια χαρα με την συγκεκριμενη συσκευη.......Η ερωτηση μου ειναι μπορουμε να εφαρμοσουμε αυτην την επικοινωνια μεταξυ των 2 κομματιων με 2 modem/router που να εχουν καποιο firmware (openwrt κλπ) ως master και slave με την ανεξαρτητη τοπικη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Master slave σε τέτοιο  δίκτυο δεν εξυπηρετεί.εσυ θες δύο converters ή extenders.Κοιτα την patton έχει extenders,για αυτή την δουλειά,αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τιμη.Βασικα πίστευα ότι με 12-20w μπιχλιμπιδια δεν πρόκειται να κάνεις δουλειά.κανε μια ερώτηση ν δούμε κόστος .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αστο βρήκα
https://8774e4voip.com/patton-cl1314-eui-2pk

----------

